# Achtung! Unerlaubte Lastschriftabbuchungen von EBAY



## Flatrate (7 März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
diese Mail hier richtet sich an alle Unternehmer welche Ihre Bankdaten in irgendeiner Form (auch PDF) im Internet veröffentlicht haben.

Nachdem ich heute morgen mein Firmenkonto online überprüft habe, musste ich mich erst einmal gut hinsetzen. Es wurde am Freitag versucht einen kleinen Betrag, sehr krummen Betrag, per Lastschrift abzubuchen. Danach sofort darauf eine größere 4 stellige Summe. Alles im Namen EBAY. Habe die Lastschriften, welche zum Glück noch nicht ausgeführt wurden....dank Wochenende.... sofort durch meine Bank stornieren lassen.

Merkwürdig war, das Ebay zwar ein Lasteinschriftsverfahren von mir hat, aber von einem ganz anderen Konto. Nach Rücksprache mit der Rechnungsabteilung bei Ebay, bestätigte man mir das die Lastschriften nicht von EBAY selbst veranlasst wurden und dem Fall nachgehen werden.

Zum Glück habe ich alles schwarz auf weiss. Die BLZ sowie KTO des Lastschrifteinreichers wurde mir mitgeteilt. Um den Rest kümmert sich gerade die KRIPO. Es ging ja in meinem Fall noch einmal glimflich aus.

Das Lastschrifteinzugsformular wurde eindeutig gefälscht.

Aber wenn man nicht ein tägliches Auge auf sein Konto wirft, kann es schon böse enden. Man kann zwar eine Lastschrift bis zu 6 Wochen wieder zurückfordern aber wenn diese kriminellen Personen das Konto nach 1 oder 2 Wochen räumen und verschwinden, hat man das Nachsehen.
Wenn man dieses noch hundert oder tausendfach veranstaltet, kommt ein sehr gutes Sümmchen zusammen.

Schauen wir mal was die KRIPO herausbekommt! :evil:


----------



## stieglitz (7 März 2005)

*Re: Achtung! Unerlaubte Lastschriftabbuchungen vo EBAY*



			
				Flatrate schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann zwar eine Lastschrift bis zu 6 Wochen wieder zurückfordern aber wenn diese kriminellen Personen das Konto nach 1 oder 2 Wochen räumen und verschwinden, hat man das Nachsehen.
> :evil:


Die Bank muss die Rücklastschrift einlösen.D ie durch Lastschriften angesammelten Guthaben werden dem Obligo zugerechnet.
Damit kann der Aussteller der Lastschriften ernst nach 6 Wochen über das Geld verfügen. Das ist übrigens eine ziemlich dumme Methode zu betrügen. Der Einreicher der Lastschrift dürfte ziemlich leicht zu ermitteln sein. Da meint jemand arg schlau zu sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist übrigens eine ziemlich dumme Methode zu betrügen. Der Einreicher der Lastschrift dürfte ziemlich leicht zu ermitteln sein. Da meint jemand arg schlau zu sein.


Es geht: Solche Vögel nutzen teilweise gefälschte/gestohlene Papiere, um Konten zu eröffnen. Dann wird fleißig drei Tage lang überall abgebucht, das Geld abgehoben und die Aktion lahm gelegt.
Bis die ersten Kripobeamten auf der Matte stehen, sind die Vögel weit weg.

Den Schaden haben übrigens allermeist die Banken, da die Lastschriften zurück gebucht werden, die Wiederbelastung des Fake-Kontos wirtschaftlich aber in's Leere geht.

Die Betrugstechnik ist alt (früher oft Überweisungsträger in Papier), die neuen Phishing-Methoden des Internet aber haben eine neue Variante hervor gebracht. Daher: Kontokontrolle ist alles ...


----------



## stieglitz (21 März 2005)

*Re: Achtung! Unerlaubte Lastschriftabbuchungen vo EBAY*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht: Solche Vögel nutzen teilweise gefälschte/gestohlene Papiere, um Konten zu eröffnen. Dann wird fleißig drei Tage lang überall abgebucht, das Geld abgehoben und die Aktion lahm gelegt.
> Bis die ersten Kripobeamten auf der Matte stehen, sind die Vögel weit weg.


Ganz so einfach ist der Betrug nicht. Klar, dass die mit gefälschten Papieren arbeiten. Um aber als Begünstigter am Lastschriftverfahren teilzunehmen, muss eine schriftliche Vereinbarung mit der Bank getroffen werde. Sicher auch das kann noch gefälscht werden.
Aber das Geld aus den Lastschriften wird dem Begünstigten erst nach 6 Woche nach Einreichung ausbezahlt. Eine frühere Auszahlung wird wie ein Kredit behandelt. Und das dürfte dann schon etwas schwerer zu erreichen sein. Bis dahin sind dann sicher schon viele Rücklastschriften vorgekommen und die Bank dürfte misstrauisch geworden sein.
Für den "kleinen" Gauner dürfte das ein k.o. Kriterium sein.
Es gehört schon sehr viel krimminelle Energie, bankbetriebswirschtaftliches Wissen sowie ein gehöriger finanzieller Hintergrund dazu, um auf diese Art wirklich große Beträge zu ergaunern.
Die Banken sind ja auch nicht gerade dumm. Aber Möglich ist ja wohl alles.


----------



## Grabsteinschubser (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Achtung! Unerlaubte Lastschriftabbuchungen von  EBAY*

Hallo, auch wenn der Fall jetzt etwas zurück liegt, bin ich wohl auch "Opfer" von sowas geworden. Vor kurzem wurden 23,63 € im Namen von EBAY von meinem Konto per Lastschrift abgebucht. Ich habe das heute bemerkt und natürlich sofort mein ebay-Account gecheckt, ob dort eine Rechnung vorliegt und ob ich das Konto, wo abgebucht wurde, auch bei ebay eingetragen habe. Das war nicht der Fall und somit hatte ich mit nur einem Anruf bei meinem Finanzdienstleister die Rückbuchung veranlasst.
Natürlich interessiert es mich, ob demnächst auch, wie geschildert, ein größerer Betrag abgebucht werden soll (was nicht weiter tragisch wäre, da es sich nur um ein Übergangskonto handelt, auf dem selten mehr als 50 € drauf sind).
Dennoch werde ich mich gleich noch auf den Weg in die Stadt zu meinem Finanzdienstleister machen und mir eine genauere Auskunft über die Hintergründe zu holen und ggf. Anzeige erstatten.

Da Du ja, wie Du erzählt hast, einige Daten des "Betrügers" ermitteln konntest, würde mich ein Austausch diesbezüglich per PN interessieren, um zu schauen, ob es derselbe ist und um der hiesigen Kripo evtl. noch ein Aktenzeichen geben zu können


----------



## Prosecutor (2 August 2006)

*AW: Achtung! Unerlaubte Lastschriftabbuchungen von EBAY*



			
				Flatrate schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann zwar eine Lastschrift bis zu 6 Wochen wieder zurückfordern aber wenn diese kriminellen Personen das Konto nach 1 oder 2 Wochen räumen und verschwinden, hat man das Nachsehen.



Das ist falsch. Der Widerspruch ist an keine Frist gebunden, siehe BGHZ 144, 349. Außerdem muß die Gutschrift erfolgen, unabhängig davon, ob die Bank sich das beim Auftraggeber widerholen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2006)

*AW: Achtung! Unerlaubte Lastschriftabbuchungen von EBAY*



			
				Prosecutor schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist falsch. Der Widerspruch ist an keine Frist gebunden, siehe BGHZ 144, 349. Außerdem muß die Gutschrift erfolgen, unabhängig davon, ob die Bank sich das beim Auftraggeber widerholen kann.


siehe auch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780

cp


----------



## Mirko K. (10 August 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin Mitarbeiter eines Vereines und auch hier hat man einen krummen, einstelligen Betrag vom Vereinskonto, welches für Spenden im Internet veröffentlicht ist, abgebucht. Es ist definitiv Betrug. Das Konto war aus Großbritannien.


----------



## BenTigger (10 August 2016)

hoffentlich gleich bei der Bank eine Lastschrift Rückbuchung veranlasst....


----------



## Andere (14 Dezember 2020)

Hallo an alle!
Bei mir wurde bereits zum zweiten mall, allerdings kleine Beträge abgebucht vor 1em Monat 2,36€ und fast exakt 1 Monat später 4€ von "EBAY", ein Konto aus Großbritannien. Beide sofort zurück geordert und bis jetzt nichts mehr davon gehört. 
eBay hat von mir nie dieses Konto zur Gesicht bekommen.....
Definitiv ein Betrug!


----------



## Kai B. (9 April 2021)

Moin
Altes Thema neues Leid.
Es scheint bei ebay einfach auszureichen den Namen und Kontonummer zu wissen. Ob das Bankkonto dann wirklich das eigene ist interessiert ebay nicht. Bei mir wurde nun zum 2. Innerhalb 2 Monaten versucht ein Betrag in Höhe von knapp 200€ ab zubruchen.
Zum Glück konnte ich problemlos die Abbuchung rückgängig machen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2021)

Kai B. schrieb:


> Zum Glück konnte ich problemlos die Abbuchung rückgängig machen.


Das ist kein Glück sondern selbstverständlich. Abbuchungen=Lastschriften können innerhalb von 8 Wochen
kostenlos ohne  Begründung zurückgerufen werden. Unerlaubte Lastschriften = ohne  Einzugsermächtigung > 13 Monate


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2021)

Hier meine Beobachtungen  zur aktuellen Entwicklung bei eBay - Stand 03/2021.

Falls noch nicht bekannt, eBay hat sich intern von PayPal getrennt und wickelt die Zahlungen nun selbst ab. Verkäufer brauchen nur ein eBay- und ein Bankkonto - PayPal oder andere Zahlungsanbieter sind nicht erforderlich. Gebucht wird also seit neuestem im Lastschriftverfahren. Unabhängig davon, wie der Käufer bezahlt, werden die Auszahlungen in der Regel montags bis freitags innerhalb von 2 Werktagen nach Bestätigung der Zahlung veranlasst. Nachdem die Auszahlung veranlasst wurde, ist der Betrag gewöhnlich innerhalb von 2 Werktagen auf dem Bankkonto des Verkäufers verfügbar. eBay tritt also in Vorkasse!

Die Zahlungsmethode selbst wird aktuell anscheinend über die Technologie der RatePay GmbH realisiert, die dann auch gleich das Forderungsmanagement (Inkasso) an Bord hat. Käufer können zur Zahlung Kreditkarten, Debitkarten, PayPal, Klarna Sofortüberweisung, Lastschriftverfahren, Google Pay und Apple Pay verwenden.

eBay-Nutzer, die (angeblich) in Deutschland, Frankreich, Italien oder Spanien leben, können jedes beliebige, europäische Bankkonto mit IBAN verwenden. Verkäufer teilen somit dem Käufer keine Bankdaten mehr mit. eBay stellt 2021 alle Accounts auf die neue Zahlungsweise um.

Dass beim Lastschriftverfahren dem Missbrauch über eBay freilich Tür und Tor geöffnet sind, dürfte einleuchtend sein.

Übrigens, eBay-Kleinanzeigen bietet nun auch Ver- und Käuferschutz an.


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dass beim Lastschriftverfahren dem Missbrauch über eBay freilich Tür und Tor geöffnet sind, dürfte einleuchtend sein.


13 Monate Rückbuchung ...
Solange das noch gilt wenn einer Dein Konto angegeben hat ...


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2021)

Ich werde den Teufel tun ebay meine  Bankdaten zu geben. und u.U.  mir den Stress mit Rückbuchung anzutun.


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2021)

Dann wirst du zu eBay-KA wechseln müssen.

Seit gut 10 Jahren sind die Bestrebungen zu beobachten, dass eBay eine Art Amazon werden soll und dass man die Bezeichnung Onlieauktionshaus ablegt.


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Teufel tun ebay meine  Bankdaten zu geben. und u.U.  mir den Stress mit Rückbuchung anzutun.


Das betrifft jetzt nicht DEINE Angabe der Kontonummer bei Ebay, sondern an anderer Stelle war zu lesen dass Ebay die Kontoangabe erstmal nicht prüft.
D.h. Wenn ich jetzt irgendwie an Deine Nummer komme und bei Ebay angebe holt Ebay die Kohle erstmal von Deinem Konto. Da musst Du noch nicht mal wissen wie man Ebay schreibt. Und Leaks bei denen die Kontonummern mit abgeflossen sind hats ja schon genug gehabt.
Jetzt ist da halt die Frage wie schnell und in welcher Höhe das ausgenutzt wird bis es Ebay zu bunt wird.


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2021)

Wenn ebay das bei mir zuließe, wäre  ebay   EOT. Wäre schade nach 21 Jahren
Rückbuchungen von  Lastschriften   kosten mich nichts., aber ebay 3-4€.
Peanuts aber immerhin eine  kleine Genugtuung.


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2021)

Letztendlich hängen dann zwei am Haken.
Erstmal Ebay die den Eintrag ungeprüfter Kontonummern zulassen und dann Deine Bank die genauso ungeprüft den Abruf zulässt ohne ggf zu merken dass da nicht Jupp als Abrufgenehmiger sondern Klaus-Bärbel von Ebay gemeldet wurde.
Wobei ich jetzt zugeben muss dass mir das genaue Prozedere hier nicht im einzelnen bekannt ist wer an welcher Stelle was gegenüber der nächsten Stelle angeben muss.
Ich könnte mir da heutzutage durchaus vorstellen dass hier gar nix mehr geprüft wird und Schadenfälle brüderlich geteilt und unter den Tisch gekehrt werden solange sie eine bestimmte Quote nicht übersteigen.


----------



## BenTigger (12 April 2021)

Definitiv muss die Bank bei Überweisung nicht mehr nachprüfen, ob der Name zur Kontonummer passt.
Freundlicher Kundenservice, wenn Sie das dann noch macht.
Wenn aber Ebay nicht prüft, ob die Anmeldung passt, denke ich mal, dass die Bank dann sagt, selbst schuld Ebay, zahle du selbst alles oder seh zu, wie du an dein Geld kommst, wir teilen nichts brüderlich.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2021)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...selbst schuld Ebay, zahle du selbst alles.


Denke, dass bei Missbrauch der IBAN auch die Bestandsdaten des eBaynutzers falsch oder die aus einem gekaperten Account sind. eBay wird sich seiner Gehilfen (z. B. RatePay) bedienen und die sind nicht nur sehr unfreundlich ggü. den Schuldnern sondern auch erbarmungslos - Inkasso halt!

Fraglich ist allerdings, wer dann den Schaden (neben dem Schuldner) zu vertreten hat. eBay oder RatePay aus abgetretenem Recht? Undurchsichtig, wie immer - sowohl für die Betroffenen als auch die Strafverfolger, wenn bei denen eine Anzeige vorliegt.


----------

